# Anyone Know About Coca-Cola Bottles?



## greenhorn (Sep 26, 2018)

Looking for information and / or pricing on Coca-Cola bottles.  Here is the first one from Lexington, Kentucky with the Coca-Cola on the bottom of the bottle.  I have another one without the Coca-Cola on the bottom.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 13, 2018)

Porters Coke book calls it common. LEON.


----------



## sandchip (Nov 14, 2018)

Good looking Coke.


----------

